# TLC271 vs TS271CN (Anwendung: roten Strich auf Stromzähler erfassen)



## volker (30 August 2015)

Hallo 

In der Schaltung die ich nachgebaut habe wird ein TLC271 verwendet. 
Habe ich auch bestellt aber mir wurde ein TS271CN geliefert. 
Nach längerem googeln habe ich herausgefunden das die beiden wohl  doch nicht 100% kompatibel miteinander sind. Das muss wohl etwas mit Pin  8 und der ISet-Spannung zu tun haben. 
Leider reichen meine Elektonikkenntnisse nicht aus um die Schaltung so anzupassen, daß ich den TS271 nutzen kann. 

Der Sinn der Schaltung ist es den roten Strich auf der Scheibe des Stromzählers zu erfassen. 

folgendes habe ich getestet/gemessen 
An Pin 3 des TS271CN (bestellt hatte ich TLC271, ist aber glaube ich das gleiche) 0-5V abhängig vom Poti. 
An Pin 2 liegen 5V an wenn der cny70 nicht angeschlossen ist. 
An der Anode des cny70 messe ich 1,6V wenn er angeschlossen ist. 
aber egal was ich mache messe ich am Kolektor immer 5V. 
Nun gut cny70 abgeklemmt. 
Den Kolektor mal auf 0V gelegt. (habe auch mal einen 2 einen  Widerstand 10k auf 0V gelegt. Dann messe ich auf Pin 2 wie erwartet  2,5V. 
Nun sollte der tcl ja eigentlich durchschalten, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Tut er aber nicht egal wie ich das poti verdrehe. 
mache ich am tlc eine Brücke von pin 6 nach 7 leuchte die Diode und der cny17 schaltet auch durch. 
Den cny70 kann ich auf der Diodenseite durchmessen. Durchlassspannung 0,94V 
Auf der Transistorseite kann ich nichts messen


----------



## Gleichstromer (30 August 2015)

Der OP arbeitet als invertierender Grenzwertschalter (inv. Verstärker ohne Rückkopplung), wenn Spannung an Pin 2 < Spannung Pin 3 dann Ausgang Pin 6 = "high"/5 Volt
Somit sollte der OP-Ausgang prinzipiell auf "high"/+5V gehen, wenn du testweise den Kollektor auf 0V legst.

Die 1,6 Volt an der Anode sind OK, es fliessen also ca. 19mA durch die IR-LED.

Der Kollektorstrom, den der CNY70 dann durchlassen kann, hängt ja von der Menge des empfangenene Lichts ab, mir erscheint R3=10k=0,5mA als recht hohe Last, die Reflektionsverhältnisse in deiner Anwendung sind vermutlich nicht berauschend.
Versuchsweise würde ich R3 mal vergrössern z.B. 47k oder 100k. IMHO ist dies der kritischste Punkt für die Funktion.

TLC271 und TS271CN erscheinen den Datenblättern nach recht identisch. Pins 1 und 5 (Offsetabgleich) werden hier nicht benötigt.

Pin 8 zur 3-stufigen "Programmierung" der Ruheströme der internen Elektronik beeinflusst u. a. auch die Leistungsfähigkeit des OP-Ausgangs, Pin 8 auf +Ub sorgt für minimale Leistungsaufnahme, Pin 8 auf 0V ergibt beste Performance, was auf jeden Fall besser wäre, u. a. wegen folgendem:

Der Strom durch R5, LED1 und die LED des CNY17 sollte theoretisch ca. 12mA (5V-1,1V-1,6V)/180 betragen, die Ausgangsspannung der OPs bricht bei dieser Stromlast im LowPerformance-Modus (Pin8 = +5V) laut Datenblatt auf 1,5V (TS271) bzw. 2,5V (TLC271) zusammen, somit hängt das Schalten des CNY17 stark davon ab, wie viel LED-Strom tatsächlich fliesst und wieviel Kollektorstrom er damit schalten soll. Die CNY17 gibts in 4 Stromkopplungsfaktor-Gruppen (-1 = niedrig, -4= hoch) ein -4 wäre auf jeden Fall von Vorteil.

R4 ist eigentlich nur eine zusätzliche Last für den OP-Ausgang, einfach weglassen.

Zum Funktionstest der Zählimpulserfassung R4 und R5 weglassen und am OP-Ausgang direkt mit Voltmeter/Oszi messen. Wenns ohne funktioniert und mit nicht, wird der OP-Ausgang durch R5/LED1/CNY17 zu stark belastet.

Letzlich könnte man die Schaltung noch für 9V oder 12V umdimensionieren, damit der CNY17 trotz der Sättigungspannungen des OP-Ausgangs mit ausreichend LED-Strom versorgt wird.
Oder man nimmt ´nen LM358, der läuft bis 32V, dann kann man mit dem OP-Ausgang direkt in die SPS.

Gruß
Gleichstromer


----------



## hapr (30 August 2015)

Hallo Volker,
klingt so, als wenn Du zwei Probleme hast.

CNY70:
Du hat den CNY70 entfernt und an den Anschlüssen für C und E einen 10k Widerstand angelegt. Dann hast Du korrekterweise die 2,5V gemessen. Mit dem CNY70 konntest Du keine Änderung erzielen (immer 5V). Also ist der CNY70 defekt oder der CNY70 hat keine Reflexion erkannt. Eine Reflexion sollte mit einem Stück Papier möglich sein.

TS271CN
Bei Farnell ist angegeben, dass dieser Baustein nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Wundert mich also, dass Du den als Alternative bekommen hast. Es sieht wirklich so aus, als wenn der Pin 8 vom TS271 nur mit einem Widerstand nach GND verwendet wird. Die Bestimmung von R_SET habe ich im Dastenblatt nicht gefunden. Versuch doch einmal, den Pin 8 rauszubiegen, bevor Du den Baustein in den Sockel steckst. Dann verbinde den befreiten Pin 8 über einen Widerstand 10k nach GND. Tja, dann schauen wir mal, ob es besser wird. Nach Angabe im Datenblatt (Seite 5, Figure 6) kann der Widerstand R_set zwischen 0k und 10M betragen. Die Auswirkung kann ich im Augenblick nicht nachvollziehen. Also testen wir es mal aus.
LG Harald.

Edit:
Bevor ich mit meinem Text fertig war, wurde ja schon einmal geantwortet. Dann schau jetzt mal weiter.


----------



## volker (31 August 2015)

Hallo

Zunächst einmal danke für die anregungen. werde heute nachmittag weiter testen/messen mit vergeschlagenen tips.
der cny17 ist ein F4.

in einem anderen forum habe ich einen beitrag entdeckt wo ein user ganau das selbe prob mit dieser schaltung hatte.
er hat den ts271 durch einen lm393 ersetzt.

das wäre einfach umzulöten. einfach brücke 7-8 entfernen und r5 auf pin 1 legen.

sollte ich das mit dem ts271 nicht hinbekommen werde ich mir einen lm393 besorgen.
und falls der strom am op-out nicht ausreicht...
der lm393 hat ja 2 op's. wäre folgendes möglich?
brücke pin 2-6, brücke pin 3-5. op-out1 für die leuchtdiode verwenden und op-out2 für den cny17.
zwischen op-out2 und dem cny müsste dann noch vermutlich ein widerstand. um auf 10-12 mA zu kommen wäre das dann ein widerstand von 400-500 Ohm.

den cny70 hatte ich mit einem weissen und schwarzen hintergrund probiert.
reagiert das ding auch auf eine taschenlampe? oder hat die nicht das nötige spektrum?

melde mich dann heute abend nochmal nach den tests.


----------



## Gleichstromer (31 August 2015)

Der LM393 hat Open-Kollektor-Ausgänge, die nur nach 0V schalten. Die  Reihenschaltung R5, LED1 und CNY17-LED muss dann gegen +5V liegen.
Parallelschaltung der Eingänge und getrennte Ausgänge für LED und CNY17 funktioniert.

Laut  Datenblatt hat der CNY70 eine Infrarot-Diode (950nm) und filtert  sichtbares Licht. Vielleichts klappts mit dem Lötkolben als  Strahlungsquelle ..


----------



## volker (31 August 2015)

versteh ich das jetzt richtig?
wenn der lm393 durchschaltet liegen an  pin 1 0V an?
das würde bedeuten r5 geht an +5V und pin 2 des cny17 müsste auf pin 1 des lm393?

gibt es eine andere alternative? ich möchte so wenig wie möglich wieder umlöten.


----------



## Gleichstromer (31 August 2015)

Ja, so ist es.
Eine OP-Alternative wäre der LM358, ist aber nicht Pin-kompatibel zum 271, nur zum LM393.

Man  kriegt die Schaltung mit dem TS271 sicherlich ans funktionieren,  problematisch ist höchstens die Bauteildimensionierung, nicht der OP-Typ.
Das allerwichtigste scheint mir jedoch die Reflektionserfassung des CNY70 zu sein, damit steht und fällt die ganze Sache.


----------



## volker (31 August 2015)

So einige tests konnte ich machen bevor der unerwartete besuch kam.
ein paar bier zusammen trinken ist wichtiger. 

1.
als erstes habe ich mal den cny17 aus seinen sockel entfernt.
pin 2 vom op auf 0v gelegt. poti hat mittelstellung.
op schaltet nicht durch.

2.
pin 8 vom op mal von +5v getrennt und auf 0v gelegt. pin 6 hat spannung.

3.
cny17f4 wieder eingesetzt. pin 6 hat 3,29v und der cny17 schaltet sauber durch.

4.
mal die 0v von pin 8 weggenommen. pin 6 hat 3,35v. der cny17 schaltet aber sauber durch.

werde pin 8 aber auf 0v legen.

was die relex-erfassung des cny70 betrifft gebe ich dir ganz klar recht. aber die schaltung wurde ja genau für diesen fall 'entwickelt' und hat wohl auch bei etlichen leuten funktioniert. aber nicht alle zähler sind gleich.

morgen mal weiter testen.
bin schon mal froh das der op durchschaltet ohne das ich an der schaltung was ändern/umlöten muss.


----------



## PN/DP (31 August 2015)

Kann es vielleicht sein, daß beim CNY70 vom Fototransistor C und E vertauscht angeschlossen sind? Ich würde mal tauschen.
Wie erfasst Du den roten Strich - durch eine Glasscheibe? Kann es vielleicht sein, daß der CNY70 die Reflexion der Glasscheibe gleichbleibend erfasst?

Solange Du am C des CNY70 keine Spannungsänderung bei Reflexionsänderung feststellen kannst brauchst Du nicht den OP verdächtigen. Also sicherheitshalber mal den OP entfernen und mit Papier o.ä. wenige mm vor der Optik des CNY70 Reflexionsänderungen erzeugen --> am C/Kl.12/R3 auf Spannungsänderung kontrollieren. Ich kenne den CNY70 nicht, würde aber bei Reflektion deutlich unter 3V (bis 0.1V) am C erwarten.


PS: die Farben der Drähte am CNY70 hätte ich so gewählt:
A - bn
K - bl
C - sw
E - ws

Harald


----------



## volker (2 September 2015)

die schaltung läuft jetzt soweit korrekt. hatte am cny70 e und c vertauscht.


Gleichstromer schrieb:


> JDas allerwichtigste scheint mir jedoch die Reflektionserfassung des CNY70 zu sein, damit steht und fällt die ganze Sache.


*tja. leider ist alles erst mal gefallen mit dem cny70.*
das ding soll durch die scheibe am zähler schauen (und löcher in die scheibe bohr ich lieber nicht, das könnte als manipulation ausgelegt werden)
aber die refextion der scheibe ist so stark, das ich absolut 0 änderung habe. egal ob der cny auf das zählerrad schaut oder sonstwohin. die zählerscheibe ist ca 1cm unter der frontscheibe. mal sehen ob ich vlt was finde was entsprechende abstrahlwinkel hat (für tips wäre ich natürlich dankbar)

schade eigentlich das es nicht geklappt hat. wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen für low cost den energieverbrauch erfassen zu können. 2 tage arbeit(freizeit) für nüsse.


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 September 2015)

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...RS485-Resetable-17-5mm/529519_1351365296.html


----------



## volker (20 Februar 2016)

Da das ja mit dem Rotpuls nicht geklappt hat hab ich einfach mal das bestellt
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SDM5...D-Disply-and-Pulse-Output-CE/32347384739.html

http://www.eastrongroup.com/eproduct_127.html

werde berichten wenn das teil da und eingebaut ist


----------



## Hesse (20 Februar 2016)

http://www.elv.de/homematic-zaehlersensor-ferraris-zaehler-es-fer.html


----------

